# installing vinyl planks on bathroom



## gghrt000 (Feb 24, 2014)

Picked up the vinyl planks ready to be installed on bathroom. I am expecting to do some cuts to account for irregular shape however how do you cut around toilet bowl? I am just planning to cut to the base of the bowl as accurate as possible but is it the normally right procedure? Does toilet bowl has to be removed?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

Pull the toilet, you will be much happyer when you are done. If you google it you will find instructions for how to make a tempate but then they tell you to caulk it which you should not do.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2014)

As Neil stated, it is much cleaner when the toilet is pulled. Here is my last bathroom job I did.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of vinyl planks, but when using them the stool should be pulled. (Nice job Havasu)


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks nealtw and others. I think that seems reasonable. That pics looks nice to me. I will try out to see how hard it be for pulling. It looks pretty much straightforward except the wax ring. Once you pull would you put new wax ring or can re-use the old one? As long as I can successfully pull and put it back doing that way seems easier as there is no need to shape the plank along the base. Thx


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

You will need a new wax ring and you are best to have a new set of hold down bolts. If you haven't done this before buy 2 wax rings (you know) they are cheap. Use a big sponge to get as much water out as you can and plug the hole with a rag while you have it off.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2014)

I turn off the water source, flush the toilet, then quickly dump a gallon of water into the bowl and siphoning action eliminates most of the water from it. Then a big sponge at the base of  the tank to absorb what water is left. Two bolts and a quick disconnect of the supply line, and the toilet is easily removed. I then use a putty knife to scrape out the old wax ring residue. If you have any other questions, feel free to post away and we will help you with this job!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

It's kinda a crappy job so we will just  let havasu help you.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 25, 2014)

i went to bathroom and tinkled with it. shut off valve can be closed easily and was able to see the screws holding down the toilet after removing the caps. Looked at video presentation it looks really crappy as one has to sponge the tank and toilet water. Guess I will get a good rubber gloves and face mask and hopefully make it through it


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2014)

You won't need to sponge the water in the bowl if you learn my trick with the gallon of water.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 27, 2014)

ok i see, i will try doing the 1G water trick. I picked up couple of wax ring from store as well as good mask and heavy gloves. does wax ring has certain sizes, standard, i did not look, just grabbed the first one. Thanks,


----------



## havasu (Feb 27, 2014)

There are several types of wax rings. You really can't go wrong with a standard one unless the original floor has been built up around the flange. If so, the extra thick one would be your best bet. A mask AND gloves? You may as well pick up a double insulated Tyvex suit while you are at it! Actually, it is safe and relatively clean. As long as you wash your hands afterwards, you'll be fine.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2014)

For a little more there is a wax ring with a plastic funnel in it, but the one with out should work fine too.


----------



## havasu (Feb 27, 2014)

nealtw said:


> For a little more there is a wax ring with a plastic funnel in it, but the one with out should work fine too.



Those are my favorites as well. They center easier and one more bit of protection.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 1, 2014)

OK got it done. It was right size and there was plastic core in the center. I poured the bucket of water and indeed eliminates most water except miniscule amount which I sponged away.i t was crappy feeling to look down the hole after removing the toilet and all I can see dark hole with messy  brown wall eeewww. I put the plastic bag asap so I don't have to see and smell. All in a all it went pretty good. But I could not bear removing the old nuts and bolts at the bottom of the flange and that was the mishap. It appears that can be removed by sliding sideways however old vinyl gotten in the way. I just did not want to deal with it. Not sure how it ll fare. Scraping the old wax and putting new  one was not bad and now floor is looking good. Did a good deodorizer spray everywhere afterward.there is still strange smell persisting I believe it is wax ring or gloves but it is not stinky. Fortunately the bathroom has window which i opened overnight I hoping it ll get rid of itself.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is the final look now. There was a inch or two space left at the end which I did not calculate when I started laying. Now I am stuck with deciding whether I cut out that small strip and plug that hole or try to get a molding over it to cover it. Overall it looks very nice and clean. Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 3, 2014)

I think you should remove the carpet threashold and the door trim and finish it. You could just cut a little off the door trim in place. The crpet strip can be just bent up so the carpet will lift off of it and remove the nails, just replace it with a new one. With the new one you nail it in place lay the carpet back down and close it by puting a block of wood on top of it and hammer it down.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 4, 2014)

yes, i am going to remove the metal threshold for sure when i install a new one. Probably get one of those wooden ones and wider one to accomodate the uncovered area. The idea to cut that door trim sounds great as I was thinking initially to go around. thx nealtw


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 15, 2014)

Question for the OP: are those vinyl planks or tiles? I'm considering the interlocking planks for my basement and i want to get some feedback on the installation.


----------



## havasu (Mar 15, 2014)

Slownsteady...ask away. I just finished up a job similar to what you are referring to.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks havasu. It's a basement floor, so the idea of solid vinyl is pretty much a given. We are still looking at materials and trying to figure out bang for the buck. So far, we have ruled out the tafficmaster 'grip-strip' stuff. It seems they separate too easily (unless there is an adhesive that can be added??) The interlocking Allure Ultra is winning so far, but i have heard stories of gaps and disconnecting from the interlocks.

So questions: Is there a competitor to the Allure Ultra that I should look at?
If you used the Ultras, did they cause you any headaches? Are you happy with the way it turned out?

I also have questions about getting the concrete subfloor ready (exposed cutback adhesive) but I will start a new thread for that.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 17, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Question for the OP: are those vinyl planks or tiles? I'm considering the interlocking planks for my basement and i want to get some feedback on the installation.


Yes these are adhesive interlocking vinyl planks (3 tile pattern per plank) not tiles. The manufacturer claim it will give good protection from water. I initially was going to do non-interlocking tiles but decided not good idea for bathroom. Thanks,


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks gg. I have heard that some people are complaining about the adhesive interlocking; that they don't stay stuck together. A few have mentioned that they need to be rolled  with a 100 lb. floor roller. Just thought I would mention it while your floor was still new. it may be worth doing.


----------



## gghrt000 (Mar 18, 2014)

slownsteady said:


> Thanks gg. I have heard that some people are complaining about the adhesive interlocking; that they don't stay stuck together. A few have mentioned that they need to be rolled  with a 100 lb. floor roller. Just thought I would mention it while your floor was still new. it may be worth doing.



Yes i need to do a rolling. I did the kitchen with wood pattern planking and did the rolling with 20lb something plus my own body weight but for bathroom, I did not. I shd do it soon. For instruction, they specifically point out the importance of rolling to prevent water seepage. Thanks!


----------

